# Plant show Northern California



## spotropaicsav (Jul 22, 2017)

For those who are interested

The Sacramento Bromeliad & Carnivorous Plant Society is pleased to present its 47th Annual Show & Sale at the Shepard Garden & Arts Center in McKinley Park this weekend.

http://www.bsi.org/webpages/sbcps/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 22, 2017)

I wish I lived in Norcal *tear* that sounds like exactly the sort of place I'd go bankrupt and be glad about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 22, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> I wish I lived in Norcal *tear* that sounds like exactly the sort of place I'd go bankrupt and be glad about it.


maybe you will one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 22, 2017)

Or even better, I could just camp out in a greenhouse

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyone going there and bringing a camera? Hint hint hint.



schmiggle said:


> I wish I lived in Norcal *tear* that sounds like exactly the sort of place I'd go bankrupt and be glad about it.


You can forget that noise. I got a job once outside Sacredtomato and moved to Auburn for about a month. Triple my usual wages but the cost of living there left me flat broke.


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 23, 2017)

The Snark said:


> You can forget that noise. I got a job once outside Sacredtomato and moved to Auburn for about a month. Triple my usual wages but the cost of living there left me flat broke


It's not Norcal, it's this plant show. I'd be just as happy if they and I both moved to a ranch in Utah


----------

